# First Paph flower-delenatii



## Babybloomer (Jul 18, 2017)

This is my first flower since I started adding Paphs to my collection. Bought it as an advanced seedling about 8 months ago.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 18, 2017)

Very pretty. Give it a sniff and let us know if it is fragrant.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2017)

One of many to come. 
Congrats!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2017)

There you go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 18, 2017)

Beautifully grown!


----------



## Tom Reddick (Jul 18, 2017)

Lovely! And clearly a very happy plant. Well done.


----------



## naoki (Jul 18, 2017)

That is exciting!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## Babybloomer (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanx all for the nice comments and encouragement.


----------



## Don I (Jul 20, 2017)

Good looking flower and plant.
Don


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 20, 2017)

Beautiful! One of my faves.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jul 20, 2017)

a double bud? nice!and I like how compact the leaves look, nice plant all around

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jul 21, 2017)

A good one. Congrats


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 21, 2017)

well done


----------



## emydura (Jul 21, 2017)

Very nice. Two flowers on such a small plant is impressive. I don't think I have ever got two on mine and it is a large clump now. Probably my favourite Parvi. Beautiful but relatively easy to grow.


----------



## Babybloomer (Aug 1, 2017)

Both flowers now open, hard to get it all in focus.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Aug 2, 2017)

Good one


----------

